
A video game-playing AI beat Q*bert in a way no one’s ever seen before - joeyespo
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2018/2/28/17062338/ai-agent-atari-q-bert-cracked-bug-cheat
======
eesmith
I'm looking forward to reading the analysis that someone will almost certainly
do to reverse engineer the relevant Atari version of Q*bert and figure out the
bug.

